# Dating sites - "Make me smile"



## rumple9

I see lots of women who say they need someone to_ "Make me smile"_. Whats this all about as it comes across to me that they are unhappy/miserable and need someone to entertain them rather than be responsible for their own happiness. 

Women who say this really put me off


----------



## cloudwithleggs

hahaha you just made me laugh.

I think it may mean they are looking for someone with a relaxed jovial manner, i think you read to much into it, it all depends on your sense of humour and you can't really tell what someone actually means by that short sentence, the only way is meeting them, just don't discredit people or over analyse dating profiles.


----------



## Holland

They are looking for an extra good lay, they don't want Mr Average in bed to apply.

Apart from that they might mean they are looking for a guy with a GSOH


----------



## Daisy10

rumple9 said:


> I see lots of women who say they need someone to_ "Make me smile"_. Whats this all about as it comes across to me that they are unhappy/miserable and need someone to entertain them rather than be responsible for their own happiness.
> 
> Women who say this really put me off


My guess is they probably are unhappy and miserable.

Every woman likes when a guy is funny, and maybe this is what they're trying to convey, but they probably don't realize that making such a demand comes off as if they want a performing monkey.


----------



## Ceegee

rumple9 said:


> I see lots of women who say they need someone to_ "Make me smile"_. Whats this all about as it comes across to me that they are unhappy/miserable and need someone to entertain them rather than be responsible for their own happiness.
> 
> Women who say this really put me off


This usually comes right after "I'm an independent woman..."

They just want a court jester. 

A little juggling, some witty comments, then off with you. 

Nah, don't pay attention to what they say on those things. They only say what they think they're supposed to say plus a few things they think you want to hear. 

If you're going to use dating sights go by looks only. Go out with them and find out what they're like for yourself.


----------



## Jellybeans

rumple9 said:


> I see lots of women who say they need someone to_ "Make me smile"_. Whats this all about as it comes across to me that they are unhappy/miserable and need someone to entertain them rather than be responsible for their own happiness.
> 
> Women who say this really put me off


It's not that serious. People like to smile. It has nothing to do with them being unhappy/miserable/needing entertainment.


----------



## thunderstruck

I'd stick with the ones who write "Make me pizzed." 

Guaranteed to be more fun.


----------



## Hardtohandle

Ignore everything you read because it is all total BS.. 

Just take them out and see how nuts they really are.. Then determine if that is nuts enough for you.


----------



## ne9907

rumple9 said:


> I see lots of women who say they need someone to_ "Make me smile"_. Whats this all about as it comes across to me that they are unhappy/miserable and need someone to entertain them rather than be responsible for their own happiness.
> 
> Women who say this really put me off


I would take it as feeling giddy for the guy, feeling butterflies in your stomach, and just thinking about that other person makes you smile!

I know back in the good old days with my ex, I would smile just thinking of him, or I would smile when reading one of his texts.

Kinda like that~


----------



## philglossop

Or the other classic....

"No baggage"

Eh? I've lived, loved, but hurt and recovered. In my eyes that's good baggage. But what you mean is "I want an emotionally stunted shell, cold and heartless".

Then these people wonder why they remain single.....


----------



## RandomDude

Meetup.com <--- the only legit "dating" site, you meet new people and let things happen naturally. 

Zero fakes, and zero folk going for just an ego-boost. No profiles, no BS, just meetup in a non-awkward social setting and see where it leads! Earlier this year post-seperation I went on a few sites and wasted enough money on them (such as Zoosk/RSVP), so I went on meetup.com with so much better results.

Not to mention most meetups are free to attend, so instead of wasting $50 to contact fake profiles you can spend that money on drinks with someone you've already met in person. The women I've met there were quite decent, friendly, and there for the same reason - to meet up and potentially hook up but none were really my type

I had better success with random opportunities such as my wife's past friend in which unfortunately we had to break it off due to my wife starting dramas when she found out and my recent 'laundry lady' but unfortunately which I also had to cut contact since initiating a semi-reconciliation with my wife.

RL > meetup.com > dating sites


----------



## EleGirl

rumple9 said:


> I see lots of women who say they need someone to_ "Make me smile"_. Whats this all about as it comes across to me that they are unhappy/miserable and need someone to entertain them rather than be responsible for their own happiness.
> 
> Women who say this really put me off


I think it means that they are looking for a man with a good sense of humor. 

It's a bit silly to take those profiles too seriously. People have a hard time figuring out what to write. They almost always sound silly. I find that I can learn more about a person exchanging emails and really talking about things.


----------



## samyeagar

Ceegee said:


> This usually comes right after "I'm an independent woman..."
> 
> They just want a court jester.
> 
> A little juggling, some witty comments, then off with you.
> 
> Nah, don't pay attention to what they say on those things. They only say what they think they're supposed to say plus a few things they think you want to hear.
> 
> *If you're going to use dating sights go by looks only. Go out with them and find out what they're like for yourself*.


Bingo!


----------



## Hardtohandle

2galsmom said:


> I am still waiting on HardtoHandle's report on what went wrong with the new woman he was dating!


I couldn't handle her beta orbiters.. Everything I read says I should but I couldn't.. I felt in some way she was mentioning them to make me jealous or feel insecure.. 

As example " Look I have guys just waiting for me to go out" 

But it could be me honestly and probably is.. I have no clue.. I'm bummed out atm.. I hate these feelings honestly


----------



## lenzi

Ceegee said:


> If you're going to use dating sights go by looks only. Go out with them and find out what they're like for yourself.


Partly true.

As far as looks goes.. yes I can usually knock off about 90% of the women that come up during a search based on just looking at the pictures, but that last 10%.. maybe half of them post accurate and honest pictures.

If they make it past the profile picture, a good read of their profile can often garner useful information.

You can get an idea of a person's core values by reading what they say in their profile. When I'm online and looking, I can knock a few right off the potentials list when I see they a) smoke b) are god fearing christians who go to church regularly c) can't write sentences without grammatical errors and typos.

Sure everyone writes about wanting to meet someone who makes them smile or laugh, everyone wants to drink wine on the beach at sunset, everyone wants a companion as well as a lover, that's just filler material or for people who cannot or will not post personal stuff on an internet web site.


----------



## Jellybeans

Beta orbiters are dudes that hang around her? (Is that what it means)?

Yeah if that is the case, I would cut that loose. I wouldn't want to be dating someone talking about h women he hangs with. Turn off. I did date (briefly) a guy like that. Always going to this girl's house for a dinner party or that girl's singing concert or something. He was all "I have so many female friends and yada yada." He even went to a wedding as a plus one for one of them while we were dating (Granted they had planned to before he and I started dating) but I noticed he was always around different chicks and, gross. Not for me. Goodbye, sir. Next.


----------



## RandomDude

> Plus, my friend (this is the one I gave $ to for her lawyer to get custody and she bought furniture) was sleeping with these orbiters and lying to everyone about them. Each of the betas is just a friend, who gives me money, has me involved with his mother and gets money from her to help poor me in my divorce, and I snuggle with on the couch, and I was not born yesterday friend with beta orbiters.


:rofl: 

Wow! Can men truly be that desperate these days?!


----------



## stormydays

Hmmm ....

Marilyn Monroe — 'If you can make a woman laugh, you can make her do anything.'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitehawk

rumple9 said:


> I see lots of women who say they need someone to_ "Make me smile"_. Whats this all about as it comes across to me that they are unhappy/miserable and need someone to entertain them rather than be responsible for their own happiness.
> 
> Women who say this really put me off



Yeah know what you mean l feel the same. l feel like saying and what you just sit on your [email protected]@ waiting for people to make you smile then hey ?

l know l'd be taking it way out of context but l can't help it. It just makes me think she's a lazy [email protected] :rofl:


----------



## thunderstruck

2galsmom said:


> ...was sleeping with these orbiters and lying to everyone about them. Each of the betas is just a friend, who gives me money,


Hey, at least these beta orbiters were scoring. Most of these poor saps end up waiting decades for any scraps they can get.


:allhail:


----------



## RandomDude

No woman is worth going broke over mate... pffft, but then who am I to talk, having lost a house and almost all my savings to keep STBX's fingers off my business.

Guess I'm zeta too! Hoo rah!


----------



## Jellybeans

thunderstruck said:


> Hey, at least these beta orbiters were scoring. Most of these poor saps end up waiting decades for any scraps they can get.


I don't think those were 'beta orbiters.' I think those were "friends with benefits."


----------



## RandomDude

Not once when I was in NSA sex did I have to spend ANNNNNNNY money on them, either than a phone call.


----------



## thunderstruck

Jellybeans said:


> I don't think those were 'beta orbiters.' I think those were "friends with benefits."


True. They would need to turn in their beta orbiter badge once they got busy with their target.


----------



## whitehawk

RandomDude said:


> No woman is worth going broke over mate... pffft, but then who am I to talk, having lost a house and almost all my savings to keep STBX's fingers off my business.
> 
> Guess I'm zeta too! Hoo rah!



Ha ha , yeah l wish mine would take the damn house but l'm stuck with it, so want out


----------



## RandomDude

Haha, sounds like the typical woman here in my city 
At least around my age

We do need people like that though, makes you appreciate what you have... or had and lost.


----------



## Oldfaithful

I just have to say dating sites are so full of trite crap. Maybe its just in my area but all the guys say "I want a woman who's comfortable in a Tshirt and jeans at a game or in a dress and heels for dinner."
And they all are outdoorsmen and have a million hobbies and are world travelers.


----------



## RandomDude

Nah, its not just your area, or is it?

The women on dating sites are horrid in quality too, but again could also be just my area considering they are the same in RL - materialistic, fishing for fame and glamour (big city syndrome), users and liars (big city syndrome again), also why I prefer meetup.com, though it's not foolproof, but people who go to meetups are genuinely sociable and respectable human beings - at least compared to dating sites!

It seems dating sites attract these kind of people as well, but mostly the WORST of the lot. But then again, I still remember recieving a few msgs/emails from some genuine looking women, turned them all down though cause I'm shallow with their photos. So maybe it's not them or the site, it's just me, and I'm just human 

Or maybe they weren't genuine at all and I saved myself from finding out by dating them! lol

Meh, I'm old school, I like face to face, I'm me, nothing to hide, no screens, no BS!


----------



## Oldfaithful

If you do meet someone online its really good to meet as soon as possible.


----------



## RandomDude

They tend to run as soon as offline comes into the picture! lol


----------



## Oldfaithful

RandomDude said:


> They tend to run as soon as offline comes into the picture! lol


That is why you bring it up ASAP because lots of people just want an online buddy.


----------



## RandomDude

True, but meh, I wasted quite some money on those sites early on my seperation. So I went semi-online on meetup.com, clicked to attend, and met plenty of great people face to face, some I still keep in contact with. Though ironically the hottest/coolest lady I met at the laundry where I outsourced it! Offline is just the best way to go, more value for money, and no scam/fakes etc.


----------



## whitehawk

Ahh yes , laundries are good 

Me not buying new washing machine yet, no way :lol:

And hey , haven;t met anyone in my new laundry yet but l did meet my hairdressing chick in the salon next door to my new laundry . Umm , while l was waiting for my laundry :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude

Lol!

So will you start a thread called "hairdressing lady" soon? haha


----------



## whitehawk

Ha ha , good idea :smthumbup:


----------



## Holland

and for the ladies looking for an IRL pick up at a retail outlet I highly recommend the local hardware store after lunch on a Saturday or Sunday


----------



## lenzi

Allan horian said:


> i have been on datingmadeasy.net for long time and meet so many great people. also found my current boyfriend there. its been 2 years that we are together..


First time posters that post a url often belong to one specific category.

S
P
A
M
M
E
R
S


----------



## Unique Username

Holland said:


> and for the ladies looking for an IRL pick up at a retail outlet I highly recommend the local hardware store after lunch on a Saturday or Sunday


Problem is that men are too scared to approach or start up idle chit chat...let alone saying hey let's grab a cup of coffee or ask for a phone number


----------



## Jellybeans

Unique Username said:


> Problem is that men are too scared to approach or start up idle chit chat...let alone saying hey let's grab a cup of coffee or ask for a phone number


So sometimes a lady should ask a guy.


----------



## Sandfly

rumple9 said:


> I see lots of women who say they need someone to_ "Make me smile"_. Whats this all about as it comes across to me that they are unhappy/miserable and *need someone to entertain them rather than be responsible for their own happiness*.
> 
> Women who say this really put me off


*YES YES YES *!

What are we, personal comedians?? Magicians? 

And what about 'I'm a Bubbly person'? 

Back, witch!! I know that means 'fat and arrogant'!

'"I love clubbing, Ibiza, drinking with my mates'"...

Translation: she's the town bicycle !!

I tell you what, most women say they want a guy who is 'understanding'... ha ha ha! Who are you trying to kid! No-one understands you - you're irrational ! That's what your girl buddies are for :smthumbup:


----------



## Pbartender

Allan horian said:


> Most of dating sites are nothing but crap..very few of sites includes members who really want to find a partner for long-term relationship.i have been on datingmadeasy.net for long time and meet so many great people. also found my current boyfriend there. its been 2 years that we are together..





lenzi said:


> First time posters that post a url often belong to one specific category.
> 
> S
> P
> A
> M
> M
> E
> R
> S


Especially when the post drops into a thread that's been dead for a month.

Wait for it...



Allan horian said:


> Relationships are very delicate, if dealt with care and honesty they are the most beautiful thing of the world. i found my partner on datingmadeeasy. net and its been a long time that we are together.


Yep. That's confirms it.


----------

